# butter sunglow x caramel



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

so this was my first season of breeding my corns and i paired my butter to my caramel female which produced 2 normals 4 caramels and 2 butters. just wanted to now what hets the individual snakes carry please. 

cheers shaune: victory:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

normal het caramel
caramel het amel

think thisis right m8: victory:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

crackersparow said:


> so this was my first season of breeding my corns and i paired my butter to my caramel female which produced 2 normals 4 caramels and 2 butters. just wanted to now what hets the individual snakes carry please.
> 
> cheers shaune: victory:


If you produced Butters then your Caramel must be het Amel.

The Caramels will be het Amel.
The Normals will be het Amel and het Caramel (het Butter).


----------



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

:2thumb:thank you both very much thought it was that just wanted it clarifing (spelling) thanks again shaune


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Butter is a Amel caramel so if bred it to a caramel.There should be NO! normal offspring.It would be 100%Caramel HET Amel from a Butter x Caramel breeding.And 50%Butter-/-50%Caramel HET Amel from a Butter X Caramel HET Amel breeding.


----------



## andybe18 (Sep 25, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> If you produced Butters then your Caramel must be het Amel.
> 
> The Caramels will be het Amel.
> The Normals will be het Amel and het Caramel (het Butter).


 that's what I thought too - nice clutch


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

gazz said:


> Butter is a Amel caramel so if bred it to a caramel.There should be NO! normal offspring.It would be 100%Caramel HET Amel from a Butter x Caramel breeding.And 50%Butter-/-50%Caramel HET Amel from a Butter X Caramel HET Amel breeding.


I have to agree with GAZ here.: victory:
There would be NO NORMALS if you bred a butter to a caramel.
Sounds to me like your butter is an Amel het Caramel
Then you get normals and caramels
To get butters the Caramel has to be het Amel while the Amel is het Caramel
Stephen


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

As (some of!) the others have pointed out, the pair you have stated couldn't have produced the litter you have stated.

Any chance you could post pics of the adults? Either you have mis identified the adults or (more likely IMO) you have misIDed the offspring.

stick some pics up and we can help!

Cheers


Andy


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Oops, my apologies, as above, there should be no normals.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

bothrops said:


> As (some of!) the others have pointed out, the pair you have stated couldn't have produced the litter you have stated.
> 
> Any chance you could post pics of the adults? Either you have mis identified the adults or (more likely IMO) you have misIDed the offspring.
> 
> ...


Andy is probably correct here as some caramels look very much like normals as hatchlings


----------



## crackersparow (Aug 27, 2008)

my male butter is a cross with a sunglow. would this make me get normals. and they were defo caramels for sure.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

crackersparow said:


> my male butter is a cross with a sunglow. would this make me get normals. and they were defo caramels for sure.


A sunglow is just a selectively breed amel. If your male is a butter then it is an albino caramel and therefore the 'sunglow' would have to have been het caramel at least!


Butter to caramel = 100% caramel (at least) no ifs buts or maybes! You *cannot* get a normal from this pairing regardless of what the parents of each adult were!

You have to post pics of the adult parents and the litter if we are to help you at all!

Cheers

Andy


----------

